# Japanese trapdoor snails



## 748johnd (Jun 30, 2007)

I am not a fan of snails because they are so prolific and have not had any for years. However, I have a 300-gallon Rubbermaid stock tank which I use as an above ground pond mainly for water lilies and water hyacinth. I was reading about Japanese trapdoor snails and that they are sexual and give birth to living young, but not many. I was able to get five from a large nursery near my house and have put them in my pond.

Has anyone tried them in an aquarium? Supposedly they are good algae eaters. My main concern would be my African cichlids picking at their eyestalks. The ones I bought are about one inch around, but I guess they can get to be two or three inches.


----------



## msjinkzd (Mar 18, 2009)

I have kept them in the aquarium. They are notoroiusly shy as they do not enjoy tank lights. They can also be very difficult to supplement and do not eat well. Typically they tend to starve to death over a few months. THey are excellent for ponds though, great algae eaters and slow to reproduce. I have a "cousin" of theirs which I just imported from indonesia, the "primitive rabbit" snail which seems to be adapting to tank life better.


----------



## Snakes to Cichs (Dec 29, 2008)

748johnd said:


> I was reading about Japanese trapdoor snails and that they are sexual


 :lol: Really?


----------

